# Cray Escape



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

this isn't really a journal but an interesting story. i got marbled crayfish from fellow member tang_daddy a month or two ago and last night i upgraded its house from a 5g to a 10g. i went to bed at around 3am, woke up at 6am for work and couldnt find it. i searched around the house but had no idea where it was. i then proceeded to go to work and came home at 11, looked around the cray for another hour and still no luck. about 5mins ago i got up to get some juice and saw him by the wall. the following are pictures so you can see how far it crawled. IS THE STORY OVER? i then decided to poke its corpse with a pencil and... he moved... so as i picked up it with chopsticks it struggled for its life until i threw him back into the tank. It then proceeded to do a victory pose. let's hope it lives after 7+ hours without water.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol @ the victory pose.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats a awesome trek the cray made....
also love the victory pose..lol


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad the cray made it home safely!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

You are lucky. They can survive for quite some time out of the water and I wasn't so lucky on a few times after coming home from work and finding the cray dead a few distance away. A year ago, I woke up early in the morning and found my Australian Red Claw cray missing. Looked around for a couple of hours only to find him somewhere in the entrance foyer downstairs. Judging from where he was found, he must have taken a bit of a fall from the stairs...Luckily he was still alive and he recovered once I put him back in the tank. He is still doing fine now and grew bigger.

Glad yours made it safe.


----------

